# portsnap error while fetching and extracting.



## cucu007 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dear users,

I was in the process of downloading s snapshot using portsnap but keep getting errors...can anyone help out? I even try deleting /var/db/portsnap but that doesn't appear to be helping.


```
[root@galaxy1 ~]# portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from portsnap2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu Apr 21 20:05:14 EDT 2011:
93a69c4e4552cfab20f4d85b7e15fefe2aac7a103f2ebd100% of   64 MB  377 kBps 00m00s
Extracting snapshot... snap/d6deb1073f8020a05cc4f3890de3b5630135bd9414dfbe18f45165888b19adc6.gz: gzip decompression failed
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```


----------



## cucu007 (Apr 23, 2011)

I continue having checksum errors with ports....even when I deleted /var/db/portsnap and /usr/ports? Any ideas where this checksum issue is coming from?


----------

